# How often do you clean vivs tubs ect



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

also what animals you keeping, does different species effect how often you clean, im not talking spot clean, substrate change, and disinfect ect.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so people disinfect all furniture and scrub out the viv or tub more than once a week?

I do mine once a fortnight, apart from spot cleaning.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

once a week for everything!!! and for all reps.
spot clean every week for my amphibs and full clean once a month.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

if any spot cleaning needs doing I do it as soon as I see it, and I change paper once a week, but bark chippings not that often, and I disinfect everything once a fortnight, including the rep room floor, I feel like a right housewife :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

SiUK said:


> if any spot cleaning needs doing I do it as soon as I see it, and I change paper once a week, but bark chippings not that often, and I disinfect everything once a fortnight, including the rep room floor, I feel like a right housewife :lol2::lol2:


lol do you need an apron?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i clean out my leos once a week usualy on a wednesday after work,


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> lol do you need an apron?


I honestly recon I might


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Spotclean as needed, full clean first weekend of every month. Younger snakes get cleaned out more often.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I honestly recon I might


 a frilly one in pink then?
oh i wish my hubby would clean out the reps more, hes always busy on cleaning day lmao.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Most of the Ball Pythons usually defecate the night after their scheduled cleaning, so I then re-do them the following day, being housed in a racking system and on a newspaper substrate, I often give a quick spray with disinfectant and wipe clean before applying new substrate, so technically, more than once a week for me!


Blood Pythons however, will defecate as and when they feel like it, so it's mreley spot cleaning for them, and probably a full clean every 2-3 weeks depending on how clean they actually look!

Waters however, are changed daily for everyone!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they are all different...
cresties / gargs / mossys probably once every other week/3 weeks.. the babies every other night.
leos every week, babies more often, maybe everyday for them
skinks, well they are in sand, so i just spot clean.
uros, once a week
and snakes, when they pooo.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I found if i try to set a specific time then they will all just hold on to everything inside until the day after :S

So, now i just do it when it needs doing.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Spot clean as needed, disinfect with F10 every week and fresh water everyday.

Also, as one or two have already said the day you clean out they have a dump as soon as you put them back.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> once a week for everything!!! and for all reps.
> spot clean every week for my amphibs and full clean once a month.


 ditto:2thumb:


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

once a week for all! exept baby beardies which poo like crazy! those are twice a week!


----------



## dalilloz (Mar 31, 2008)

i clean as is needed if there is large amount of poop that gets cleaned straight away they get the kitchen roll wet a lot so i replace a lot as i dont whant the rubs to smell!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

spotclean as needed, propper clean once a fortnight


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

My boas poop from every 2 weeks to every month or so, then they get a good proper clean out! lil ones get cleaned once a week


----------



## Willem (Apr 10, 2008)

I have various different animals so I didnt know what to vote lol

I clean my frogs out once a month though i spot clean when I need to and change the water every day.

I clean my rats out once a week as they really smell if I leave it any longer.

My fish I clean every month or so

Axolotls I clen every two weeks or so

And snails I clean as and when they need it.

Oh and my cats dont involve that much cleaning


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

well,
beardies are spot cleaned every day and have a full clean out every week, fish once a month
cats well there litter tray gets spot cleaned every day and litter changed every other


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

I spot clean on a daily basis and clean the water bowls every day. I also remove any uneaten food every 2 days and each viv gets a thorugh clean out every week or every month.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Spot cleaning is done when needed, water changes are done every 2-7days depending on how water looks or if bowl dried and all those on loose substrate have it all mixed up and what not then.

Corns on paper, i have spare boxes which are already disinfected and papered so if i'm stuck for time i just switch them over and change water then clean the dirty box later but normally i put the snakes in clean tubs as and when needed then just disinfect and repaper their old box.

I do tend to have 1 day a week where i mass clean and feed and at each clean i disinfect the work surfaces and hoover the room because aspen does my head in and dirty racks (work tops) do too lol. 

Rach


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

I spot clean all my beardies 2-3 times a day as they are pigs, they usualy need wiping down them selfs aswell, same with leo's and snake's, then once a week i take everything out of all the vivs rubs, soak in milton and then soak in cold water, cleaning the viv's/rub's with a disinfectant. Fanatical bout cleanliness.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

It depends.

Generally, as long as its not smelly, got wee stains on the bottom, then ill do a substrate change only when its really needed

babies get done very regularly, but the adults dont, just keep em clean with spot cleans.

Esp as im short of substrate, cant clean them! lol


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

i spot clean daily, change the water 1-2 days and give a good clean in the vivs after every shed, fresh skin = fresh substrate :lol2:


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Water - every 2 days
Spot clean - as required
Carpet change - every one to two weeks
Monthly washing and thorough disinfecting


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I read this beofre i started the hobby and still keep to it, more or less.
Complete clean once evrey 2 months. Lizards get substrate cleaned weekley and spot cleaned daily.
Snakes get spot cleaned and complete clean evrey 1-2 months.


----------

